# Fireplace Surround Remodel



## baksdak (Mar 6, 2008)

We had our basement finished out by a contractor a couple years ago and there used to be an electric glow fireplace in this hole in the wall. Well, that electrice fireplace is now gone and I wanted to do something with the hole. Here are some pics. Before there was just plywood on the inside. I decided to do a slate surround, paint the inside black, lay slate on the inside bottom, and finally build a mantle with slate on top. Hope you guys like!


----------



## Taipans (Feb 19, 2008)

I like it, it looks very clean and something that would fit my taste in decor! Question though, is it still a functioning fireplace of somesort? Seems like a great candidate for a direct vent gas one!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Personaly not my taste in style. 

But, I think you did an awsome job!


----------



## baksdak (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments! It is not a functional fireplace as it is right now. Believe it or not, behind all that, a real fireplace resides. The bump out you see from the wall going all the way up to the ceiling is a functional chimney. I know most of you are probably thinking, why cover up a functional one?? Well, at the time, it was cheaper for the contractor since it is a basement and it was never finished.


----------



## Taipans (Feb 19, 2008)

baksdak said:


> Thanks for the compliments! It is not a functional fireplace as it is right now. Believe it or not, behind all that, a real fireplace resides. The bump out you see from the wall going all the way up to the ceiling is a functional chimney. I know most of you are probably thinking, why cover up a functional one?? Well, at the time, it was cheaper for the contractor since it is a basement and it was never finished.


 
After I posted that I re-looked at the picture and noticed the flu area. How hard would it be for you to make it functional again? Or is that even something your considering. I guess you can tell by now I love fireplaces... lol


----------



## baksdak (Mar 6, 2008)

Haha, well it the toughest part of making it functional would be finishing it out the way I would want. All the workings are there behind that wall. However, I dont have any plans to make it functional...just wouldnt use it even if it was.


----------

